# hook up projector to hp laptop



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

i just need to know how to hook up projector to hp laptop and make it work.

thanks


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What video outputs do you have on ur laptop?
There can be S-VIDEO, Just a normal video out, Monitor out. (usually monitor out if ur projector supports it)

All depends.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> What video outputs do you have on ur laptop?
> There can be S-VIDEO, Just a normal video out, Monitor out. (usually monitor out if ur projector supports it)
> 
> All depends.


i have both, so i hook it up, then what


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

you using a laptop or a desktop? A laptop usually has a hot key to send a signal to the projector. The desktop might not have one. If I can remember right, I think it's one of the F keys. I don't have a laptop at home.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

oh duh, im going to bed now. The laptop should have a hot key to send a signal. All you have to do is hit it and the projector starts projecting your desktop.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

If not, once hooked up you may have to go into the menu on your projector and do 'input select'


----------

